# Conformation Judging Contest



## amy

I have three classes of QH halter horses. I have the official placings in which each class should be. Your job is to place them in order from first to last the best you can and I'd like for you to type reasons, or why you places which horse where. The one who has the closest on all classes to the official placings will win. I will also be evaluating your reason in event of a tie or close call. Total possible points on each class is 50, and how much you will lose will depend on how you placed it. I have not decided on a prize yet.. Good luck!


----------



## White Foot

Agh, I'm horrible at reasons. 

Aged-
3, This horse just looks extremely well put together, though head is small. 
1, Again well put together. 
2, I had to put this horse infront of horse #4
4, This horse is camped out on the front legs. And looks like he slopes down.

2.5 y/o-
2,
4,
3,
1,

Open-
3,
4,
2,
1,


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

Well i know NOTHING of the QH area, so forgive me if i say the wrong things haha..

Aged
1st-#1; Well put together horse even though rump end iis slightly higher than the fore (i have a feeling this is normal for QHs though, but i could be wrong!!). Pasterns slightly upright and short.
2nd-#2;Well put together-more level, has slightly larger rump in comparisson to the rest of his body.
3rd-#3;Rather nice looking horse although slightly goose rumped with smaller head. Looks too much like an arab than QH. Cannons are slightly short.
4th-#4;Slightly gooserumped with short cannons. Minimal topline and not enough weight. Tail too short for conformation class and from what i can see, pasterns are quite short and upright. Photo doesn't really help.

2.5yo QH
1st-#2;Nice and shapely with straight, even legs. Very nicely proporioned horse.
2nd-#1;Nicely proportioned-fetlocks look large but cannons quite short so counteracts fetlocks.
3rd-#3;Very cute baby-hind legs look slightly camped out, but in proportion (could be the way he/she is standing, or the way the photo has been taken)
4th-#4;Nice looking boy, but slight ewe neck and quite short, upright pasterns. The way the photo has been taken makes him appear slightly cow hocked to some extent.

Open QH
1st-#4;Well put together young one-hind is slightly taller than fore but very pretty and looks young-ish so could straighten out.
2nd-#3;Evenly heighted, but neck a little skinny in comparisson to rest of body. Well proportioned otherwise.
3rd-#1;More fat than muscle, short cannons. Forearm a little long in comparisson to rest of leg, but otehrwise nice pony.
4th-#2;A bit skinny, possessing more TB qualities than QH. Pasterns a tiny bit upright and hoofs have slightly 'splayed' appearance about them, but it hard to tell.


----------



## Velvetgrace

Class 1. Aged QHs
I place this class 2-3-1-4. At the top of the class I put the # 2 Chestnut QH at the top as he is balanced and smooth in his body lines. In the top pair, I placed the # 2 Chestnut over the # 3 Palomino QH due to the fact that the # 2 Chestnut appears to be better through is withers and has a better barrel. In the middle pair, I placed the # 3 Palmonio over the # 1 Bay due to the overall muscle expression and shorter top line the # 3 Palomino expresses. Granted the #1 Bay may balance better through his shoulder, but has a longer hip and top line as compared to the # 3 Palomino. In the bottom pair I placed the # 1 Bay over the # 4 Sorrel because the # 1 Bay has a better set and cushion to his feet and leg and has more muscluar expression than the number # 4 Sorrel.

Class 2: 2.5 QHs

I place this class of 2 1/2 QHs 1-2-4-3. The #1 bay tops this class with a better eye appeal and balance as compared to the rest of the horses in this class. In the middle pair the #2 Sorrel and #4 Chestnut have very little differences between them. They are a close pair; however the # 2 Sorrel has a bigger foot size and better balance as compared to the # 4 Chestnut. Placing last in this class is a pretty #3 Chestnut Filly. However as compared to the top of this class this filly is buckled in the left front knee (angle of the pic?). 


Class 3: Open QHs

I place this class of Open QHs 4-2-1-3. In my top pair I placed the # 4 Black Filly over the # 2 Sorrel Filly. The # 4 Black is shorter in her top line and places her feet more squarely under her as compared to the # 2 Sorrel Filly. Granted the # 2 Sorrel is bigger in her frame size and is more level designed from the wither to her rump as compared to the # 4 Black. In my middle pair, I place the #2 Sorrel over the #1 Roan. The #2 Sorrel is more correct in the pasturn set and is cleaner fronted and don't tie as deep in the chest as compared to the # 1 Roan. Granted the #1 Roan is shorter in the top line and has more substance of bone as compared to the # 2 Sorrel. In the bottom pair, I place the #1 Roan over the #3 Sorrel. The # 1 Roan is better balanced and shorter in his topline with a nice slope to the shoulder as compared to the # 3 Sorrel.


----------



## smrobs

I can kinda figure how they would really place in a halter class but I am gonna put how I would place them.

Class 1: Aged

1st: #1. Horse is lean and muscular without being too bulky. Legs are good and clean with nice angled pasterns of a good length. Nice level topline even if he could use a touch more muscle.

2nd: #3. He is too bulky for my taste. His legs are a bit small but they are clean and straight. He has a well angled shoulder and croup. His head is a bit small and his neck is a touch short.

3rd: #2. He is a bit downhill with mutton withers. He is too bulky and not proportioned. His front legs are tied in and all his legs are too small for his mass. He is camped under ni the back and his right hind pastern/fetlock just looks funky.

4th: #4: Not evenly muscled. His hind end is really skinny in proportion to the rest of him. He is very downhill with a straight shoulder. He is camped out on the back and under on the front. He has a long back and very upright pasterns.

Class 2: 2.5 year olds

1st: #3. Level with good muscle mass. maybe a bit cowhocked and over at the knee but it is hard to tell with the angle. Lovely neck and head.

2nd: #1. Nice muscle with a good short back. Nice angle and length croup and shoulder. Looks pretty sickle hocked and looks like it may have really small feet though it is hard to tell.

3rd: #4. Very downhill, croup and shoulder are both short and steep. Camped under on the front. Neck ties in a bit high and could be cowhocked.

4th: #2. Pretty downhill. Very post legged and the front legs are really tied in and small. Camped under on the front and the croup is very short and steep.

Third Class: Open

1st: #2. Pretty well balanced, nice level topline but the back it a bit too long. Legs seem really strong and straight. Tail set is a bit high but has a nice long hip and low hock set.

2nd: #4. Downhill but otherwise well balanced. Good legs for size of horse but a bit small for a rider. Feet seem a bit small and has a nice neck but kinda plain head.

3rd: #3. Downhill and goose rumped. Seems a bit sickle hocked. Back at the knee and camped under on the front. Long back and steep shoulder and needs a bit on muscle all over to even it out more; however, seems really heavy on the front. Has weak loins and the back pasterns are really short and steep.

4th: #1. Very downhill. Short back and tiny barrel. Short, thick, high set neck. Very steep shoulder and croup and TINY front legs. It looks swaybacked and a little camped out on the back. Post legged on the back and pasterns all around are very upright. I bet that horse is a bear to ride.


----------



## Velvetgrace

When are you going to post results?


----------



## dvlqh

Okay, you said it was for AQHA halter standards so here goes. For aged horses
1. #3 He is standing well nice clean legs. hip and shoulder match. Nice long neck and clean head. Not too long of a back

2. #2 Still nice clean legs. good neck not quite as nice as 3. He is also longer backed and does not have as nice of a top line. Nice hip and shoulder.

3. #1 I really dont like this horse as a halter horse but it is better than the other two. Looks like more of a rider. Neck ties in too low. Back is too long. Definately looks like more of a rider. Just no bulk to him at all. 

2. #4 Very unbalance. too long of a back not a pretty head. neck does not tie in at all. This horse looks out of place compared to the other 3.


for the 2 year olds

1. #1 Nice short back. Nice head and neck ties in well. Good hip and shoulder match. Clean legs.

2. #4 This was a toss up for 2nd and 3rd. I place this horse 2nd because it has a decent top line. Still nice head and neck. I dont like the way it is set up. It is too underneath itself. this is a definate no no in halter.

3. #2 This horse could have gone second but I dont like the topline as well. Has nice clean legs and nice shoulder and hip.

4. #3 This horse is really cute but just doesnt look to have the substance of the other three horses. Nice legs and neck. Looks very young for its age.

Open halter.

1. #4 Very fit and clean. needs to be better balanced. Open classes are the worst because in AQHA all the horses are good so you can just pick them apart. When you are looking at open show horses that is not always the case. This little horse looks more like a rider, but has the most quality look about it.

2. #2 Nice shoulder and hip. Good head and neck, but its back is too long. I very would not take a horse into a halter ring without being banded and clean with its feet blacked. As this is an open show, you could really dress this horse up and make it look decent. It would also help if it was set up to see the lines better.

3. #1 This horse is very unbalanced but it does have a good neck and head. Very large hip with not as much shoulder.

4. #3 back is too long. No shoulder or hip on this horse. Neck ties in too low and head is unatractive.

Who actually judged these horses. If you got the judges card from the open show class, it can vary a lot depending on the judges you got. If it was an AQHA judge it would be more symetrical.


----------



## vbrill

aged qh's 3124


----------



## sorelhorse

Aged QH's
1-This horse is amzingly put together, while he is on balance, well put together, and aneven back, you can see how nicely sloped his shoulder and butt is. The sloped shoulder will move make a horse move nicer, and the sloped butt will make him able to drive off of his end.
3-This horse is also nicely put together, has nice markings, and very nice color, though i thought one was better. 
2-this horse is also put together nicely, though he is a little bit butt high.
4-Is extremely off balace. Has a very strait shoulder, which means he will never be a smooth mover.


----------



## smrobs

^^  Finally someone else who judged the aged horses on more than muscle mass.


----------



## FGRanch

Aged 3124


----------

